# What are some good 'winter' EO combinations?



## SoapyGoats (Oct 24, 2013)

What are some good, warm, winterish Essential Oil Combinations? 
Nothing expensive, easy to make ones. I normally don't use more then 3-4 EO per batch.


----------



## lsg (Oct 24, 2013)

One of my favorites to use for Christmas is 2 parts coconut f.o. and 1 part peppermint e.o.


----------



## eyeroll (Oct 24, 2013)

Not sure if this is wintry per se, but I like a cedarwood and sage EO blend.  It reminds me of wood fires, which reminds me of winter.  It is quite a masculine scent.


----------



## honeysuds (Oct 26, 2013)

I love pine scents for winter, especially mix with a little cassia eo for what I call Mountain Spice. I recently found that cedarwood and peppermint smells lovely together, and cedarwood goes nicely with lavender as well. Orange and cassia eo's go very well together, nice bakery type smell. Oh, another favorite which isn't really a warm or wintery scent, but citrus season is coming so I like to blend orange and ylang ylang for a citrus blossom type smell. I usually don't go more than 3 eo in my soaps either, it ends up being too much going on at that point. HTH!


----------



## Lindy (Nov 3, 2013)

Eucalyptus anything is a wonderful winter oil.  Just keep it beneath 3%


----------



## Rayan (Dec 13, 2013)

MY Favorite winter EO combinations:



3 drops Bergamot
2 drops Clary Sage
I use then with bath water.


----------

